# watt in stromkosten



## Hellhammer (26. Dezember 2007)

guten tag,

es wird immer vom strom und geldsparen gesprochen, aber wie kann ich nachvollziehen was mir mein gerät an strom kostet wenn es auch permanent läuft, aber ich nichts zocke!

ich möchte mal wissen, wie diese angaben von watt in den diversen benchmarktest und anderen tests auf die praxis in den geld bzw. stromverbrauch umzurechnen sind? bzw. diese ergenisse auf welchen zeitraum umzurechnen sind?


was würde eine stunde cod 4 mit meinem system: e6850, 2 gb ram, asus 8800gtx, und 600 watt superflower netzteil, board pn5esli, 3x hdd mit gesamt 840 gb intern und 1x 400 gb hdd extern, monitor hp w2207 kosten?

wie soll man das nachvollziehen können? wie sind die kriterien eingeteilt?

ihr sprecht immer von watt, na klar kilowattstunde wird verrechnet, wann habe ich eine kilowattstunde strom verbraucht, nach einer stunde zocken mit meinem system? natürlich alles auf vollgas vom system her!

würde mich freuen wenn dazu mal angaben gemacht werden - angaben mit denen man auch rechnen kann, je nach stromanbieter natürlich....

es wäre doch mal schön zuwissen, was der pc tatsächlich an watt verbraucht pro stunde! bei einer stunde zocken mit meinem system! die tools die den stromverbrauch ausrechnen geben auch keine antwort auf einen zeitrahmen! zeitrahmen wäre eine stunde ....



mfg, hellhammer


----------



## MrMorse (26. Dezember 2007)

Nimm das hier: Klick

Damit bekommst Du es annähernd raus.

bzw. hier: Klick2


----------



## BigBadBoss (2. Januar 2008)

Hellhammer schrieb:


> wie soll man das nachvollziehen können? wie sind die kriterien eingeteilt?
> 
> ihr sprecht immer von watt, na klar kilowattstunde wird verrechnet, wann habe ich eine kilowattstunde strom verbraucht, nach einer stunde zocken mit meinem system? natürlich alles auf vollgas vom system her!
> 
> ...


Das ist ganz einfaches Rechnen mit Einheiten. Die Energie die du bezahlst wird in Kilowattstunden (= 1000 Wattstunden = 1000 Wh) gemessen, der Stromverbrauch des PCs wird in Watt gemessen. Und die Zeit wird in Stunden gemessen. 
Nehmen wir an das System hat einen Stromverbrauch von 350W.
Du willst die Zeit wissen, also rechnet man 1000 Wh geteilt durch 350W. 1000 durch 350 ist 2,86. Die Watt kürzen sich weg, als Einheit bleibt "h" übrig, also Stunden. Das Ergebnis ist also 2,86 Stunden, so lange bräuchte ein System mit 350W um 1 kWh zu verbrauchen.
Wenn du wissen willst wie viel Kilowattstunden du nach einer Stunde Betrieb bezahlen musst: Rechne Stromverbrauch mal 1 Stunde = 350W * 1h = 350 Wh = 0,35 kWh. Also 0,35 Kilowattstunden pro Stunde.


----------



## Triple-Y (2. Januar 2008)

und bei yellow zahlste ca. 17cent für die KWh. 
macht bei 0,35Kwh*0,17 schon ganze 6 Cent ^^

ich habe an meinem PC auch ein Strommess-kostengerät. ist schön zu sehen was ein Pc beim zocken an strom zieht ^^


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (3. Januar 2008)

Sehr wichtig für den Stromverbrauch sind nicht nur die Komponenten die Leistung fressen (CPU, Graka etc.) sondern auch die Komponente die Leistung gibt, das Netzteil.
Angenommen dein PC würde in 3D Betrieb die o.g. 350 Verbrauchen (den Wert den du an der Steckdose misst) und dein Netzteil hätte 75% Wirkungsgrad. Würden deine Verbauten Komponenten real 263 Watt Verbrauchen. Wenn du jetzt ein Netzteil mit 82% Wirkungsgrad anstelle des 75%igen nimmst würde der PC nur 320 Watt anstatt 350 Watt aus der Steckdose ziehen 
und das gute ist der hohe Wirkungsgrad macht sich auch im Leerlauf bemerkbar (so zwischen 9 und 12 Watt sind da durchaus einzusparen). 
MFG


----------

